# Another small miracle



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dog rescued after being found swimming past oil rig 130 miles from shore 

Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/15/dog-...-oil-rig-130-miles-shore-9214826/?ito=cbshare 

Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What an amazing story! And lovely that she will have a good home, even if no one claims her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i saw that on twitter. wondered if, perhaps, she hadn't been on a boat or something and fallen off. 135 miles is a long swim.


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

Fabulous story, what a great outcome!


----------

